# Variabilidade climática nos últimos 10 anos



## N_Fig (1 Jun 2018 às 19:29)

Com o disponibilizar do boletim climatológico do passado mês de abril, passámos a ter disponíveis dados de temperatura e precipitação mensais médias em Portugal continental por 10 anos consecutivos, pois o IPMA passou a fazê-lo sistematicamente em maio de 2008. Resolvi por curiosidade averiguar o quanto as temperaturas e a precipitação ao longo destes anos se afastaram das normais 1971-00 ao longo destes 10 anos, incluindo a variação mensal e sazonal.
Verifiquei, como muitos de vós deveis imaginar, que a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar e que a precipitação tem vindo a diminuir, sendo que a temperatura média neste período foi de 15,60ºC (+0,42ºC em relação à normal 71-00) e a precipitação média foi de 828,4mm (93,9% do valor de 71-00). Há algumas particularidades, começando pela grandes diferenças entre a temperatura máxima (21,27ºC, anomalia de +0,86ºC) e a temperatura mínima (9,93ºC, anomalia de -0,03ºC). Este aumento da amplitude térmica diária ocorreu em todos os meses exceto janeiro.
Em termos sazonais, é de destacar o aumento da temperatura na primavera, no verão e no outono, assim como uma ligeira descida no inverno. A precipitação foi superior na primavera, praticamente igual ao normal no outono, inferior no inverno e muito inferior (pouco mais de metade) no verão.
Apresento também os gráficos da anomalia da temperatura máxima, mínima e média (por esta ordem), assim como o gráfico da precipitação mensal média nestes 10 anos (a azul escuro) em comparação com o valor de 71-00 (a azul claro). Destaco a quantidade de precipitação em março (muito superior ao normal) e de junho a agosto (muito inferiores ao normal). Em relação à temperatura, destaco fevereiro (muito frio) e os meses de abril a junho e de outubro (muito quentes). Destaco ainda que a temperatura máxima em junho foi superior ao normal em todos estes anos.


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2018 às 13:39)

Parece haver a tendência para um aumento na extensão da estação seca, começando mais cedo e acabando mais tarde. Aspeto positivo, o mês de março recuperou um pouco nesta última década.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jun 2018 às 14:24)

Interessante. Há alguma explicação para esta concentração (ou normalização não sei) de precipitação na transição do inverno para a primavera nos últimos anos enquanto no resto do ano diminui?


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jun 2018 às 19:02)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Interessante. Há alguma explicação para esta concentração (ou normalização não sei) de precipitação na transição do inverno para a primavera nos últimos anos enquanto no resto do ano diminui?


Neste caso parece-me que a normal 71-00 é que era o "outlyer", não tenho valores precisos para 61-90, mas pelos gráficos que o IPMA apresentava nos seus boletins quando usava essa normal, dá para ver que o mês de março era bastante mais chuvoso que em 71-00. Aliás, basta ver que a variação nestes últimos 10 anos é muito mais suave, diminuindo até julho, mantendo-se praticamente igual em agosto e depois aumentando até janeiro.
Em relação a razões para esta "normalização", num período com 1/3 do que é considerado padrão, 30 anos, valores excecionais vão ter um efeito muito maior, e nós tivemos 2 marços (o deste ano e o de 2013) com valores completamente fora do normal, muito elevados.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jun 2018 às 21:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Neste caso parece-me que a normal 71-00 é que era o "outlyer", não tenho valores precisos para 61-90, mas pelos gráficos que o IPMA apresentava nos seus boletins quando usava essa normal, dá para ver que o mês de março era bastante mais chuvoso que em 71-00. Aliás, basta ver que a variação nestes últimos 10 anos é muito mais suave, diminuindo até julho, mantendo-se praticamente igual em agosto e depois aumentando até janeiro.
> Em relação a razões para esta "normalização", num período com 1/3 do que é considerado padrão, 30 anos, valores excecionais vão ter um efeito muito maior, e nós tivemos 2 marços (o deste ano e o de 2013) com valores completamente fora do normal, muito elevados.



Explicado


----------

